# What am i doing wrong?



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

So, my first week with my new gaggia evolution has gone ok. I've been using some gaggia ground coffee that the shop gave me and is ok, just a little bitter. Problem is, when making an espresso 9 times out of 10 i cant get the shot to run out into the cup. It normally just drips out. I use the single scoop that came with the machine and tried tamping it under different pressures and if i dont use much pressure it seems to run out like it should. All the videos i've seen, the people tamp real hard!

I've just got some Nero beans which i've always liked and ground them nice and fine but still have this problem, and now i get less crema than the gaggia stuff! Any tips?


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Just been experimenting...ground the beans not so fine and made an espresso, water flowed much better but a bit too quickly! Do i need to grind somewhere inbetween or tamp harder? Not much crema with the Nero beans either. Is my problem just the beans?

Im using this grinder BTW,

http://www.delonghi.co.uk/product_page.php?id=73&key=Coffee%20Machines

Has done a good job for a couple of years now for my french press coffees.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nick

If there is nothing coming out of the portafilter try taking the grind back a notch, trying again and seeing how you get on

How firm do you normally tamp?

Do you have access to a set of bathroom scales to test strength on?


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Glenn, i got it perfect this morning! I usually tamp by holding the PF in one hand and tamping it without putting it on the worktop. No, i dont have any scales.

I think i have the grind right, the thing that seems to make the difference is the amount of coffee in the PF, 'cos if you put just a little too much in, you cant lock it into the machine. I tried doing it how i've seen on youtube-overfilling the PF and leveling it off with your finger then tamping. This is too much coffee. For my machine anyway. I need to experiment with this i think. Infact ill go do that now!...

Sorry if im asking ridiculous things, i dont do it for a living like most of you guys!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Tamp weight will only make a few seconds difference if that, you need to try and find the midpoint, or play with the amount of ground coffee going in. By adjusting the dose you will be able to change pour speed quite a lot.

And don't waste your time with Nero beans







three names for you; CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk, hasbean and square mile. All stunning roasteries!

You'll never drink Nero beans again









Chris


----------



## JonS (Jun 25, 2008)

One thing you have to bear in mind with the overfill and level technique, is that it really relies on the grinder having fluffed up the ground coffee so that there's plenty of air space to compress when you subsequently tamp. It works great with bigger grinders.

Chances are, your grinder simply isn't doing much fluffing and basically there's very little air to tamp out. You can still dose by eye, you just need to get accustomed to what the "right" amount of coffee looks like in the basket from your grinder.

Jon


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

And Union Hand Roasted! Great roastery. Try the Revelation espresso blend! Thought I'd throw it out there lol


----------

